# mach 1 speed



## kunox (Aug 9, 2011)

basically I've writen a scene with a charater with a certain ability.{this Will be descibed in a minute.} and I talked about it with my dad. he ask me a bunch of questions that make me want to rewrite the scene. problem is I also need somone to ask me questions so I can think on the ability and make a fight scene more realistic. so please don't just give answers please ask question that will make me think on this.

so in the story I have this character with a really fast punch. infact the punch goes the speed of sound.so I need to no about stuff like this. dose anybody have any resources or idea of where to get the info. also like I said before ask question. anything on this subject to get me thinking but please don't expect me to give certain details though.


----------



## garza (Aug 9, 2011)

Google for speed of sound. I Googled and this came up at the top of the page:
*speed of sound at sea level = 340.29 m / s*

There are many good sites listed that can help you get what you need. 

Here is a very good site from NASA: Beginner's Guide to Aeronautics*sound*.html


----------



## kunox (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you.... It's not that I'm not looking but I thought I'd ask. I'm a ferm belever in if you don't ask you don't recieve.


----------

